# Herr der Ringe Online (Premium Zugang)



## AlterKadaver (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich würde gern wissen, ob es stimmt, dass man durch den Erwerb des Spiels im Laden, mit seinem Key automatisch zum Premium-Spieler aufgewertet wird. Oder ob man dennoch erst etwas im Online-Shop gekauft haben muss 

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle Lotro-Zocker


----------



## Predi (2. Januar 2011)

Ja es stimmt. Sobald du dich mit dem beiliegenden Key regestriert hast, bekommst du automatisch die Premium Mitgliedschaft.

mfG Predi


----------



## AlterKadaver (2. Januar 2011)

Alles klar. Eine Frage noch: Sollte ich mir dann jetzt gleich die Erweiterung dazu holen oder ruhig erstmal nur das Hauptspiel?


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ich wuerde dir empfehlen zuerst mal das Haptspiel zutesten, danach wuerde ich erst die Erweiterung nehmen, denn erst dann koennte ich wirklich "geniesen" was Neues dazu gekommen ist


----------



## AlterKadaver (6. Januar 2011)

Habe mir jetzt nen neuen Account zugelegt und gerade eben den Code eingegeben. Dann stand bei der Account-Verwaltung auch "Premium-Zugang". Jedoch gleich im nächsten Feld, bei der nächsten Fälligkeit: 20.02.11... Heißt das jetzt, dass ich ab 20.2. für den Premium-Zugang zahlen darf? 

-EDIT-

Hab in einem anderen Forum das hier gefunden: "Solltest du nun zur nächsten Fälligkeit (bei dir 10.01.11) den  monatlichen Betrag von €12,99 einzahlen bist du ein VIP Member und  verfügst über alle erweiterungsaußenstehnden Möglichkeiten.
Wenn du nichts zahlst passiert aber nichts, du bist besitzt dann  weiterhin einen Premiumaccount, welcher aber nur einen individuellen  Unterschied zum Free to Play Account macht."


Vielleicht könnte das noch jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Predi (6. Januar 2011)

Für einen Premiumzugang fallen keine monatl. Kosten an. Entweder ist es ein Anzeigefehler oder bei deinem gekauften Spiel war ein VIP Zugang enthalten.
Da aber auch bei dir Premium und nicht VIP angezeigt wird gehe ich mal davon aus das es ein Anzeigefehler sein wird. 
Das kann damit zusammenhängen das Lotro vorher ein p2p Game war und dann auf f2p umgestellt wurde. 
Also keine Sorge, kosten wird dich der Premiumzugang nichts. Nur der VIP Zugang ist kostenpflichtig, welches sich aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt.
60 Tage für 15 Euro sind ein guter Preis im Vergleich zu WoW und co.

mfG Predi


----------



## Bin2good (7. Januar 2011)

VIP kostet monatlich 12.99 €
Erstezt quasi den vorherigen p2p Status. 
Vorteil: Zugang zu allen Gebieten, Quests etc.


----------



## xXHesseXx (3. August 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Ja es stimmt. Sobald du dich mit dem beiliegenden Key regestriert hast, bekommst du automatisch die Premium Mitgliedschaft.
> 
> mfG Predi


 
Dazu hätte ich ne Frage:

Ich hab mir das Spiel schon vor dem f2p gekauft.

Dadurch bekam ich nen Premium Account für das F2P HDRO.

Nun wurde mein Premium Account geschlossen weil ich diesen nicht rechtzeitig transferiert habe.

Kann ich nun nicht einfach einen neuen Verlangen? Oder durch neuinstallation mit dem alten Key wieder an einen Premium Account gelangen?

WElche Möglichkeiten habe ich dafür, außer einem Spiel-Neukauf- noch wieder an einen ranzukommen?

MfG xXHesseXx


----------



## riotmilch (5. August 2012)

In dem du dir nen neuen Acc anlegst und einmalig was im Shop kaufst oder dir nen Abo machst und nach der VIP Zeit biste ja dann wieder premium.
Aber selbst Abo finde ich richtig günstig.
Im 3 Monats oder jahres Abo kostet ein Monat nur 8,99 + die 500 TP die du dann jeden Monat bekommst.


----------

